# Magee Marsh hunt the 14th.



## JohnD

We have a hunt at Magee Marsh monday the 14th. Never been there. Don't know what to expect. Can anyone help enlighten me as to what to expect and what to take? Thanks


----------



## GABO

Expect soft bottom loads of birds and make sure you bring a mojo or two. I have always seen them rock it way better than not havin one in there. And hope for a decent breeze. Oh and get your rowing arms ready.


----------



## Minnowhead

Very fun hunt. You meet for the safety meeting and get your blind. They tow you out to your spot where you will row into your area. The spot is usually thigh deep. I usually take as many decoys as I can haul. Climb in the blind and wait. Guys will start shooting at first light and then the fun begins. Usually you get your best shots right at legal shooting time , so don't hold back. Pack some snacks and enjoy it. Usually geese start moving mid morning. They will pick you back up at noon and tow you in. Good luck.


----------



## JohnD

Thanks guys, sounds good. Taking 3 or 4 dozen ducks, 1 dozen geese, and 1 robo. Lots of sardines, kippers, cheese and crackers. hehehe


----------



## pintail13

A buddy of mine and myself will be there also. Been a few years since ive hunted there, but what the other guys said is good info. Don't know about the numbers of birds though, not much weather to move the birds yet. Its still a good time though. Maybe we will see you there. Good luck!!


----------



## Big JD

My son and I will be there to.


----------



## JohnD

See you guys up there. I called up there yesterday to make sure the feds don't have their fingers in it and the hunt is still on. It's still a go. I know it's state run but sometimes their is a joint efort in some of these places. He told me there are a few teal down and other than that we'll be hunting local ducks. He also thinks the numbers are down. See you there.


----------



## JohnD

It was a nice hunt. I would go again. We didn't draw that good a blind. We had two teal swoop thru early and caught us off guard then we got two spoonbills in and killed both. One of the other blinds in our area did real good though. We drew blind 19. What blinds did you guys draw monday?


----------



## pintail13

We hunted blind 17. unfortunately I couldn't hit a darn thing. My buddy did well he shot A hen woodie, a black and a pair of gadwall. It was a good hunt. Wish we could have had some cooler weather but overall it was fun. Too bad you can only hunt it once a year.


----------



## Big JD

We had blind 9. we killed 1 wood duck and a pair of mallard. We had a fun day.


----------



## James F

You really have to bring your A game to Magee,Fast and Furiously FunA solid operation.this kind of treatment is what you get at high end duck clubs.!%


----------

